# Positive Vibes Please! ~*~*~*~* :o)



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:jump::jump: 
:jump::jump:


My Kololi has just given birth to our first Emins Pouched Rat pup!

We had a false alarm a few days ago and thought the litter had been destroyed when we found a flattened nest with a little blood... well... tonight a pup has appeared, live and well!

We don't know of any other Emins Pouched Rats having bred in the UK before so I am hoping a few people will jump in and help breeding this amazing species over here!

I am sooooooo excited but pouchies are notoriously tough to breed and can have a high mortality rate so need loads of crossed fingers that the pup survives! 

My other girl Samori should not be far behind if she turns out to be a breeder too :no1:

Here is the proud mummy:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Fingers crossed all goes well for both girlies :no1:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow that's fantastic, congratulations!!:no1: Hope the little one thrives.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I thought your first line said 'my Koala just gave birth'!! ;D

Congratulations :2thumb:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I am all excited now, has she just had one, or could there be more to come??? :2thumb:

We will help you with your breeding programme Pouchie!!!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys and LOL Marie :roll2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> I am all excited now, has she just had one, or could there be more to come??? :2thumb:
> 
> We will help you with your breeding programme Pouchie!!!!


 
Just one. I believe their natural litter size ranges from 1 - 5

One is probably normal for a first litter and also it will give him/her the best chance of survival as there is no competition so should be a nice big healthy baby :2thumb:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Just one. I believe their natural litter size ranges from 1 - 5
> 
> One is probably normal for a first litter and also it will give him/her the best chance of survival as there is no competition so should be a nice big healthy baby :2thumb:


And a very famous baby if he/she is the first born in Britain :no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, s/he may well be. 

The only Emins I know of are

1) An import accidentally bought over as 'Gambians'
2) Imports bought over by Fixx
3) The TSKA import (if it has/is going ahead)

My old girl Mali was also bought over as part of a breeding pair a few years ago but both are now sadly deceased.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Woot woot! Excellent news Caz, we're keeping our fingers and toes crossed that the pup survives. :no1:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Woot woot! Excellent news Caz, we're keeping our fingers and toes crossed that the pup survives. :no1:


 
Thanks guys that means a lot : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Thanks guys and LOL Marie :roll2:


 
oops:blush: I was laughing at Glidergirl thinking my Koala gave birth to an Emins Pouched Rat, not Ratatouille (also Marie) 

Sorry Ratatouille :flrt:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> oops:blush: I was laughing at Glidergirl thinking my Koala gave birth to an Emins Pouched Rat, not Ratatouille (also Marie)
> 
> Sorry Ratatouille :flrt:


That's OK :lol2:

Piccies asap too :notworthy:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats and fingers crossed.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thankyou Lindat.


I will not bother Kololi by taking a photo til there is something to see. It is just a pinky at the moment! lol 

I'm sure it won't be too long before s/he starts looking like a little ratty tho:2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done and good luck Pouchie !!!!!:2thumb:.

Keep us informed.

Neil


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Well done and good luck Pouchie !!!!!:2thumb:.
> 
> Keep us informed.
> 
> Neil


 
Thankyou.

Will do


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh my god! What a lucky lady you are!! I'm so happy that at least one survived from what you thought was a disaster. Where was she hiding him/her? 

Well, I say I'm happy..I bet Marie is happier, wishing her Ben was closer to being the newest Ratatouille-Rat!:flrt:

Massive hugs to everyone :grouphug: and especially the new mother!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Oh my god! What a lucky lady you are!! I'm so happy that at least one survived from what you thought was a disaster. Where was she hiding him/her?
> 
> Well, I say I'm happy..I bet Marie is happier, wishing her Ben was closer to being the newest Ratatouille-Rat!:flrt:
> 
> Massive hugs to everyone :grouphug: and especially the new mother!


 
Thanks Kel, she wasn't hiding it actually. I don't know whether the blood last week was the plug coming out or something like that but this pup was only born yesterday! I think it is just a litter of one. If there was another there is no sign of it and I was expecting an odd number anyway because you could see when Kololi was pregnant she looked really lop sided LOL


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

How are mother and baby today?????:flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> How are mother and baby today?????:flrt:


 
Well! :no1:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

congrats!! fingers crossed the little pup makes it :no1:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Goodluck


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats. Any pics yet? I'm feeling hopeful for my Gambians at the moment 

Wishing you all the luck with the little guy/gal


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the good luck :2thumb:

No pics yet Matt, just looks like a large rat pinky at the moment but will take a pic in a couple days.

Kololi has had baby milk soaked bread and kitten food. We are throwing the protein at her and she is doing great.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that none were destroyed, I felt awful to think that mum had eaten her babies. Good luck there Pouchie, let us know how they're getting on! It's making me broody for Ben...I reckon he's only about 14 years old in people years, but I'm thinking about a match for him already! :lol2:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Update please, not that I have a real interest in this baby :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Bless. Don't worry Marie, all is fine in the pouchie nest :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, the pup is thriving :no1:

And I did more digging and found out some great news about Emins Pouchies...

In 1998 - 2002 there were circa 30 Emins bred from 3 different pairs in the UK. Although most of those may have passed away by now, there is a chance they reproduced.

The other good news is the breeder is going to take a pair from me next year! So we are spreading the EPR love :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Just pm'd you as did not know if I was allowed to ask if the pup has a 'willy' on here :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Ratatouille said:


> Just pm'd you as did not know if I was allowed to ask if the pup has a 'willy' on here :lol2:


 
I haven't looked :blush:

:lol2:

Na, not started handling yet so no idea of sex.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hahaha, if he has a willy, could you not of just said is he a male? Lollzzz

Impatiently waiting for pics!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Hahaha, if he has a willy, could you not of just said is he a male? Lollzzz
> 
> Impatiently waiting for pics!


I know, I am wanting it to be a male, as I am waiting for my 'Ben' to be born, but if it is a girl, it was still be gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

your ben?


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

congraulations everythings crossed :flrt: hope the little well does well


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> your ben?


Yeah, I am first on Pouchie's waiting list for a boy, and he will be called Ben :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/206449-rip-dingo.html#post2765038


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/206449-rip-dingo.html#post2765038


:sad::sad::grouphug:eace:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

How are mum and baby doing??? :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Not good. The pup didn't survive and poor Kololi wouldnt leave the nest. She was sitting on the pup like a duck on an egg and we had to force her off to make sure the pup had died although it was obvious by her behaviour and the lack of squeaking in the nest (

Poor Kololi has lost her first baby and her mate in the space of a week :*(

No obvious cause of death either, the pup looked like she was thriving. Her tongue was slightly stuck out so we can only think of suffocation but there is no other indication of what happened


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh no I'm sorry for all of you :-(


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

NO NO NO NO, all this can't be happening - have pm'd you Caz


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

I'm really sorry!:sad::sad::sad: That's terrible news.

Poor Kololi!

Heather.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

We all did our best, even Kololi. She was obviously grieving for her pup when we found it but it is just one of those things.

Even when the next pups arrive I won't relax til they are weaned.

Onwards and upwards though, these guys are worth all the heartache.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry to read this Caz :devil:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Only just seen this. So sorry for your loss. I must be devastating to have Dingo and his pup pass away in a very short time.

I really hope you can bond your other Emin with her.

It would be a shame if there wasn;t more CB in the UK. Keep your chin up and keep looking forward.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh no how awful for you and Kololi....my thoughts are with you. Tragic news.:grouphug:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words. I did feel like giving up altogether to be honest because these things are very upsetting but I am a stubborn mule so I will continue for as long as it takes to get them established )


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I did feel like giving up altogether to be honest because these things are very upsetting but I am a stubborn mule so I will continue for as long as it takes to get them established )


So glad to hear you say that Caz, and you know I will help you as much as I can :2thumb:


----------

